# Verk/Tausche Steamacc mit Dead Island, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Mirrors Edge,CS:S



## Ericson493 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,ich möchte meinen Steamaccount mit folgenden Spielen verkaufen:
Dead Island(Neupreis:40 Euro)
Test Drive Unlimited 2( Neupreis:20 Euro)
Mirrors Edge(Neupreis: 15 Euro)
Counter Strikeource(Neupreis 20 Euro)

Ich verkaufe diesen Acc mit einem Gesamtwert von 95 Euro für 35 Euro Verhandlungsbasis. Ich tausche den Acc auch gegen einen anderen Steamacc. Unten ist noch ein Bild von dem Acc. MfG


----------



## X3niC (30. November 2011)

Steamaccount verkaufen ist verboten -> Regeln!


----------

